# Dutchess County Wool $ Fiber Fair



## Jomoma83 (Mar 21, 2013)

Today was a great day at the fair. I met two KP members. We chatted a little while. There were so many vendors with all types of yarn. I bought some silk yarn some yak yarn and other funky yarn. There were sheep goats and llamas. It was very entertaining. I plan on going next year.


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

I had a great time also. I met a new friend. We had an enjoyable time complementing all the beautiful knitted work of attendees. I will go back again.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Sounds like fun.


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

Jomom, I see that you are from Bellmore, I grew up in East Meadow (now living in Islip) Small world! I am glad that you had fun!


----------



## Jomoma83 (Mar 21, 2013)

Elissa, I grew up in Islip! What a coincidence. Lived on Rose St in Islip. Now on Martin Ave in Bellmore. Love Bellmore but miss Islip. My 87 year old dad is still in Islip. Too bad the yarn store in Islip closed. I go to Infinite Yarns in Farmingdale. Nice to meet you!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sounds like an interesting outing, but I don't know if there is anything like that around here.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Missed you at the meet and greet. I feel terrible that some were not able to find us. Next year we will have to have a sign made for the tables.


----------



## Maddieg208 (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm so sad missed meeting everyone. It was a very fabulous day! Can't wait to spin some fiber.


----------



## Alene (Jan 26, 2011)

I too went. So much fun. I wish I could go back the second day,but I'm staying to far away. I got to see my first alpaca.Love at first sight. and the amt of yarn was overwhelming. Like a kid in a candy shop. The grounds were beautiful and clean.


----------



## Maddieg208 (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes I loved the animals. I want one of the angora rabbits....I was in love!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I was there today Sunday had so much fun.... A lady was holding her 7 month old sheep on her lap talk about being spoiled... Love it... she was taking a nap the sheep not the lady... Boy I spent my birthday money plus. But all roving and only 3 skeins of non script yarn. I stood at the bathrooms by the ambulance for 45 mins with a sign saying KP meet up but alas no one came so I went on my merry way and merry was it. I did all the merchants areas and watched a sheep sheering and played with some goats and not the old goat I left home... Thank God. By the way I brought my camera and guess the batteries were dead as a door nail. I was so mad.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

mama879 said:


> I was there today Sunday had so much fun.... A lady was holding her 7 month old sheep on her lap talk about being spoiled... Love it... she was taking a nap the sheep not the lady... Boy I spent my birthday money plus. But all roving and only 3 skeins of non script yarn. I stood at the bathrooms by the ambulance for 45 mins with a sign saying KP meet up but alas no one came so I went on my merry way and merry was it. I did all the merchants areas and watched a sheep sheering and played with some goats and not the old goat I left home... Thank God. By the way I brought my camera and guess the batteries were dead as a door nail. I was so mad.


Hello,
Sorry I could not go back today. Glad you had a good time. Our meet and greet was smaller than I thought yesterday. I guess everyone was shopping. There were two that I know of who could not find us. Next year maybe we should wear a red hat. 😄


----------



## nmclaire (Mar 15, 2013)

This was so close to me as I am in North Massapequa. Having trouble walking. Maybe next year.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

If I know about this in advance I will have to plan a trip to Poughkeepsie so that I can make it to the event. With my job I need unfortunately advance notice. I am heart broken that I missed it this year. Glad everyone had a great time. Kathy, maybe not a red hat (wouldn't want to be confused with another group) but you are on the right track.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Roe said:


> If I know about this in advance I will have to plan a trip to Poughkeepsie so that I can make it to the event. With my job I need unfortunately advance notice. I am heart broken that I missed it this year. Glad everyone had a great time. Kathy, maybe not a red hat (wouldn't want to be confused with another group) but you are on the right track.


 :thumbup:


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Roe said:


> If I know about this in advance I will have to plan a trip to Poughkeepsie so that I can make it to the event. With my job I need unfortunately advance notice. I am heart broken that I missed it this year. Glad everyone had a great time. Kathy, maybe not a red hat (wouldn't want to be confused with another group) but you are on the right track.


Put it on your calendar for 2015 now, then. This festival is always the third weekend of October.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Then maybe a bright yellow hats. Lets start knitting them for next year. Every one was wearing there hats mitts shawl one lady had a gorgeous dress on today she really out did her self and my camera with dead batteries. Well that will teach me check them before I leave.


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hmmm....maybe IF I can work it out, I could pick up those Nassau and Suffolk folk and we can make a day trip out of it. I don't mind the drive!!!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Jomoma83 (Mar 21, 2013)

I think a red or other color hat is a great idea. That way even when shopping we may meet a KPer.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Jomoma83 said:


> I think a red or other color hat is a great idea. That way even when shopping we may meet a KPer.


I am open to almost any color.


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

We were there, but didn't find you, either. It was my only disappointment of the day. There were so many people! I was in awe of the gorgeous yarn and all the farms that raise sheep and spin yarn. I never saw so many knitters in one place! I've been knitting for more than 30 years and it was a new experience I will repeat every year from now on. I bought some beautiful yarn and still thinking about what I didn't get this year, where I'll go first next year....


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

rebrenner31 said:


> We were there, but didn't find you, either. It was my only disappointment of the day. There were so many people! I was in awe of the gorgeous yarn and all the farms that raise sheep and spin yarn. I never saw so many knitters in one place! I've been knitting for more than 30 years and it was a new experience I will repeat every year from now on. I bought some beautiful yarn and still thinking about what I didn't get this year, where I'll go first next year....


Sorry we missed you, next year same hat color and a sign :thumbup:


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I mostly bought roving That is what I went for and saw so much it was hard to walk away from it. I learned about the 7ft triangle weaving frame and how to do it was very happy about that. going to see if dh can make me one. We just got finished making another 6 1/2 X 6 1/2 frame for a friend. I have another 6X8 frame to do to. Any way this is my bounty spent all my birthday money plus. I even won some scratch offs I did not cash in till I went so I could have some extra with me.. It was only $26. but I was able to buy my cotton and my cotton nylon sock roving... Behind the purple roving there is a really pretty green and some very pretty beige with brown and black going through it. What to make what to make.


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

Next time I will take photos. The weather was perfect, a bit chilly. So many beautiful scarfs, and shawls and sweaters,too numerous to mention. I hope to wear one of my creations next year. This year I was into making socks and I didn't show them off.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

You could have put cuffs on your pants. lol lol I know it was a little chilly for that.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Found a great pattern for a yellow hat! What do you all think?

Dark Season Hat and free
http://www.ravelry.com/stores/margot-stock-designs


----------



## Jomoma83 (Mar 21, 2013)

Love it! It's adorable.


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

What a weekend! I'm still grinning from my first time at the Festival!!! But I am sorry that I was so caught up in looking at everything that I lost track of time and didn't meet up with the rest of you! So. . . . 

how many days till Vogue Knitting Live in NYC??


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

conch72 said:


> What a weekend! I'm still grinning from my first time at the Festival!!! But I am sorry that I was so caught up in looking at everything that I lost track of time and didn't meet up with the rest of you! So. . . .
> 
> how many days till Vogue Knitting Live in NYC??


Haha, I will be there. I am making it a weekend and taking classes. I cannot wait.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

I had a wonderful weekend at Rhinebeck.

I booked a hotel (1 yr in advance) when I learned about Rhinebeck at a knitting group in Oct 2013. Thank You Karen.

I met up with a few friendly Kp'ers.

I will return next year (only) if I use up the yarn that I bought. I am not fond of having a stash.

Born and raised in Brooklyn, NY, it was a nice treat to go home munching on real Sour Pickles! In Boston they only do half and half.

Fisherwoman


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

I enjoyed the festival. It was a bit overwhelming as I didn't know much about all the farms represented. Some had large crowds and I didn't know why. Was it the yarn? The quality? Patterns? Buttons? Next year I'll be better prepared.
I will be going to Vogue for the weekend in NYC!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

rebrenner31 said:


> I enjoyed the festival. It was a bit overwhelming as I didn't know much about all the farms represented. Some had large crowds and I didn't know why. Was it the yarn? The quality? Patterns? Buttons? Next year I'll be better prepared.
> I will be going to Vogue for the weekend in NYC!


I will be at Vogue also for the three days. We must meet then.
Kathy


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

Is there a link to the Vogue Knitting in NY?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

diane647 said:


> Is there a link to the Vogue Knitting in NY?


Just type in Vogue Knitting Live NY and it should come up. The event is January 2015.


----------

